# Wood Magazine Issue 208 November 2011



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

Congratulations, Martyn! I recognized the Zee box before I saw your picture. Parachute jumping?

http://www.woodstore.net/fokebox.html


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

Congrats to a fellow lumberjocker.


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

Congrats, judging by your work, you have earned and deserve recognition for your great boxes


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

Pretty neat little item. Congratulations


----------



## redryder (Nov 28, 2009)

Quite the article, nice…..............


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

I was just reading it few minutes ago.

I must say it is prety detailed.

once again congratulation Martyn.


----------



## jpc (Sep 9, 2009)

picked up the mag earlier today and hadnt had a chance peek at it, till i seen this post and went and looked thru, congrats Martyn and your work is very eye catching.


----------



## Pdub (Sep 10, 2009)

Got the magazine last week and recognized it right away. Congrats Martyn! Gonna have to try one of these one day.


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

Thank you all, Hairy especially. Yes I've done parachute jumping. Great fun watching the plane you took off in disappear into the distance and get back home before it does. Its also very peaceful, once the chute opens.


----------

